# Dashboard warning light for bulb blown but which one ?



## nukeadmin

I have an indicator on the dashboard that is being shown now, it is a yellow bulb blown indicator according to Fiat handbook, but for the life of me I can't find which one lol

It isn't the standard indicators, headlamps etc, any pointers as to any other lights it is linked to ?


----------



## gm6vxb

Afraid it is the long slow 'switch everything on' and check every light individually.
Had the Brake light fail, took ages to find until wife sat in van twiddling knobs and pressing things.
Basically sidelights, brake lights, and maybe indicators are covered. Headlamps are not.

Martin.


----------



## nukeadmin

yep I have gone through that process but still can't seem to locate which bulb is defective, headlights, indicators all seem ok, same with sidelights and brake lights lol


----------



## LadyJ

Have you tried the reversing light? and fog light? Dave



Jacquie


----------



## rayc

nukeadmin said:


> yep I have gone through that process but still can't seem to locate which bulb is defective, headlights, indicators all seem ok, same with sidelights and brake lights lol


I had this problem with the failed lamp indicator on but all lamps ok. After about 2 weeks of this and after a longish journey with the lamps on I found the the NSR light was out. I opened up the HElla cluster and the combined Stop / Tail Light bulb was dislodged from its holder. I reseated it and the lamp worked and the warning lamp went out. 
The warning lamp will come on if there is a high resistance in the circuit not just an open circuit. If the lights are not used regularly there can be a build up of white powder or a high resistance develpos at the bulb to holder contact.

I would start by looking within the converters rear lamp clusters as they seem to be the source of most problems and not the standard front end chassis manufacturers ones.


----------



## badger750

it might be down to a bulb that still works but has a high resistance eg a bit dimmer than the others as bulb faliure lights work off resistance also have you checked the number plate lights are ok 


terry


----------



## rayc

LadyJ said:


> Have you tried the reversing light? and fog light? Dave
> Jacquie


They are not monitored by the X250 lamp fail cicuit.


----------



## nukeadmin

good pointers everyone especially the bit about the light working but being of higher resistance (you learn something new every day  )

Will take a look in the clusters tmrw


----------



## Spacerunner

The faulty light could be ok now, but the bulb failure warning light will not go out until that particular bulb is lit again.

Great fun if its an intermittent fault on a stop light!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do you have any side marker lights, these might trigger a warning lamp, they did on our Merc van.


----------



## peribro

My recent experience of warning lights is that you (or someone else) can have hours of fun. The "engine warning" light on our Galaxy lit up orange recently - manual said get it to a dealer asap and if the light starts flashing slow down! Took it to the dealer who plugged it into the diagnostics and it failed to show what it was. A "technician" spent the best part of the day looking for the fault before concluding that it was a faulty instrument cluster (£750). New one fitted the following day and light still on. Old instrument cluster put back in and fault eventually traced to a pipe connector under the passenger seat for the rear window screenwash that was leaking. This had caused a relay box of some kind that controls the rear parking sensors (and is also under the passenger seat) to throw a wobbly. I now have a properly operating rear screenwash but no parking sensors. 
The lesson I have learned is that the warning light may bear no relation to what the real problem is! Maybe we would be better off without them.


----------



## rayc

peribro said:


> My recent experience of warning lights is that you (or someone else) can have hours of fun. The "engine warning" light on our Galaxy lit up orange recently - manual said get it to a dealer asap and if the light starts flashing slow down! Took it to the dealer who plugged it into the diagnostics and it failed to show what it was. A "technician" spent the best part of the day looking for the fault before concluding that it was a faulty instrument cluster (£750). New one fitted the following day and light still on. Old instrument cluster put back in and fault eventually traced to a pipe connector under the passenger seat for the rear window screenwash that was leaking. This had caused a relay box of some kind that controls the rear parking sensors (and is also under the passenger seat) to throw a wobbly. I now have a properly operating rear screenwash but no parking sensors.
> The lesson I have learned is that the warning light may bear no relation to what the real problem is! Maybe we would be better off without them.


I agree. Before I retired I was a comms engineer mainly on radio system associated with the railway network. Most installations now have an integrated SCADA [System Control and Data Aquisition] system which monitors the hundreds of systems that make up something such as the Channel Tunnel Rail Link infrastructure. When an alarm is reported by the system it is quite normal to find the system running normally with the 'fault' in the monitoring system. There is no reason to believe that the monitoring is more reliable than the equipment it monitors.


----------



## cabby

my money is on the repeater lights down the side of the vehicle. :wink: 

cabby


----------

